# blood/ketones?



## delb t (May 22, 2013)

I seem to have lost the leaflet that comes with the blood /ketone strips
H has just tested{exam today]and was 16.7
did a blood /ketone strip and was 0.1 -we usually do wee strips
Terrible of me I know but is it 0.6 ? to be concerned I cant remember


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2013)

delb t said:


> I seem to have lost the leaflet that comes with the blood /ketone strips
> H has just tested{exam today]and was 16.7
> did a blood /ketone strip and was 0.1 -we usually do wee strips
> Terrible of me I know but is it 0.6 ? to be concerned I cant remember



Yes, between 0.6 and 1.5 and BG 16.7 or higher, it could be development of a problem. Above 1.5 and BG 16.7 or higher, get professional advice.


----------



## delb t (May 22, 2013)

Thanks-Will make a note of that - its the exam thing Im sure 
Thank goodness no more this week-!


----------

